# Shower Pan/ Wetbed



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Never had a leak or an issue yet with kerdi.:thumbup:

Who's BUD & Bill anyway.:w00t:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Richie-- where'd we be withoutcha!! 

The three musketeers-- Larry, Curly, and Moe!! :laughing:


----------

